# Eggy, Canadian MWD (F) on Duty Video



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

First, watching this video reminds me of how our Canadian friends to the north put their lives on the line too, often shoulder to shoulder with the U.S. 

...and here is a video of Canadian Eggy, female (oh yeah!!) MWD, in action in Afghanistan.

Touching.....and interesting to watch.

https://vimeo.com/120454661


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Brought me to tears...


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I clicked on it and my computer froze. Then black screen, then shut off and rebooted itself sort of 
Pretty much cannot see any video links here or FB and some other imbedded ones when go to link/website.

Used to be able to.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

GatorBytes said:


> I clicked on it and my computer froze. Then black screen, then shut off and rebooted itself sort of
> Pretty much cannot see any video links here or FB and some other imbedded ones when go to link/website.
> 
> Used to be able to.


Oh, not good.

I'll send you some links that maybe will help?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Hope Eggy gets home soon.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

If you want to help Eggy get home, PM me and I can send you the info


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey Sun. Very kind of you, I had planned to do same but did not, reason follows.

I did further research and Eggy is a "contract" dog who worked with Canadian troops. She was not, is not owned by the Canadian Military. Her handler is not a Canadian citizen, he lives in Spain.

That doesn't take away from her service or her handler, but does make the matter less clear.

Btw I'll say this, contractors should not be allowed to "dump" retired MWDs in foreign countries either.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Here's a legitimate organization that helps bring CWDs home from other countries.

http://missionk9rescue.org/


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you David, I've seen that group, nice to get the thumbs up!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

They are a great group. They bring a lot of contract dogs home that would normally spend many months in the kennels waiting to return. They also vet, treat and evaluate them individually for best placement into retirement homes.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Shouldn't the contracting company bring the dogs home?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes. They should


----------



## Erkman (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi there people.My name is Erkman and i have work with Eggy in Astan and the video is made by me. So please if any body need some info about Eggy just ask. I have contact Mission K9 and Canadian Army page and a lot of pages asking for help to trans. Eggy and they didnt even answer on my text so that much from those famous pages. Thankfully to NOWZAD and their help and the help of AMK9 and Sara Piper Playhouse i will adopt Eggy very soon. Tnx a million to every body who make my dream to adopt Eggy come true. Best Regards Eggy and Erkman


----------

